# Lowrance HDS touch



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I installed a new touch unit this year.

I have had it on Erie once and Alum 4 times.

I REALLY like it. Just need to learn how to use all of it's bells and whistles.

The touch screen is awesome, no more scrolling through a bunch of buttons and menus. No touch screen issues on a 30 deg morning or wet with rain.

I do have a power issue in my boat apparently and this thing pulls a lot of power. I need to find that problem.

I am also playing with transducer position to keep a better signal at high speed. I have moved and changed it 3 times and it is better but still not right

The side imaging is fun!

IF it keeps operating as it is with no future problems I would say Lowrance got it right, except for the price. We'll see if it keeps running without problems or not.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Lundy,

I have noticed on mine that the S/S unit is a voltage hog, more so than my Lowrance, I ended up running a dedicated feed from the battery to under the console running large wire from the back to the front has eliminated all issues so far, gotta love the side scan and down scan for on the river...........Doc


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I like being able to tell my boat where to go via the fish finder or mark a school of fish and hit spot lock. Troll between marks etc. Still don't mean I'm catching em lol. I still tend to call em "fish liars"...

Played with one of the touch units at BPS. It was warm to the touch so I figured it was pigging the power. We couldn't find a power consumption figure on the unit or in the documentation.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Does the touch screen get all smeared up like our cell phones. If so i would not like that.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Not on my Simrad, but I have both touch and buttons and dial.........Doc


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Marshall said:


> Does the touch screen get all smeared up like our cell phones. If so i would not like that.


I haven't noticed any problems with screen smearing that has in anyway detracted from the use of the unit. I have never even noticed anything until the end of the trip when I clean it. I do clean it with just a micro fiber towel at the end of each trip.

Doc,

I had read about others running a dedicated larger gauge wire to solve the problem. I think I will give that a try. Thanks


----------



## Breakaway (Jun 14, 2006)

What unit are you guys running to have a power problem? And are you saying smaller gauge wire can not supply the needed power.

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Before I upgraded I ran a Lowrance 111 Hd unit and a Humminbird Matrix, I still have the Lowrance unit but now have a SImrad NSS series touch unit along with the Structure scan box with an Lss-2 transducer, I think the S/S is the power hog, I run the Simrad in the house on a 12 volt transformer as soon as I hook up the scan box it really pulls the juice, I've seen on other forums were guys have fished and go to start there big motors and don't have enough juice to turn the engine over, most have there electronics on the starting battery, I didn't want to have that issue, so I went to West Marine in Dublin over the winter bought a 12 gang fuse box overkill but I wanted extras, and ran a 10 gauge dedicated line from the starting battery up to under my console where the fuse box is located, both the units are protected with a 3amp fuse and I have a 10amp fuse at the battery, I have not had a problem, but I have noticed that if I sit in a spot for over an hour very rare that happens but when I try to start the big motor I'll get an alarm on the Simrad showing low voltage it is set at 11.5 volts, I now put the Simrad in standby mode and I don't get that alarm any more it puts the Simrad and the Structure scan in sleep mode, I also have a new Optima starting battery, I do have the battery switch so I can flip it to start the engine if I have to, only reason I did this is I saw so many posts on other boards of guys having issues after they switched over to the HDS and touch units...........Doc


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I Have HDS Gen 1 and I changed my starting battery from a 24 series to a 29 series. It helped a lot. I run DI or SI all day and it seems to have eliminated low voltage the problem. Some time this summer I plan on running a dedicated wire for my electronics as well.


----------

